# diffuser



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

does anybody knows where to buy the nano co2 diffuser in toronto.

thanks
dp


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Aquatic kingdom have them so does aquatic inspiration. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

do u know of a store in toronto, i live in ajax.

thanks

dp


----------

